# New Place, New People (Bradenton, FL)



## RennieRae (Aug 4, 2018)

sjestok said:


> So, with that in mind, I need some recommendations for the best places to go when I have a few hours to kill and will be getting around using a SUP. I mostly fly fish, so spots geared more to shallow water sight fishing are more preferred. I can only do so much just looking at a map without knowing the local scoop, but so far it seems like Emerson Point and Perico Bayou/Palma Sola Bay seem like they could be good spots for just that.


Hello Samuel. Welcome to the area! I live in Parrish just east of Bradenton on the upper portion of the Manatee River. The areas that you have scouted are indeed good places and will keep you catching fish most of the year. However, I would not be too quick to give up on your Gheenoe if you have the option... the areas to explore with that boat in this area are incredible (fresh and saltwater) and will get you away from the crowds (which have grown exponentially in the last 2 years with no end in sight). I owned a 15' Gheenoe Classic for many years and loved it for that reason.

Anyway, I am also mostly a fly guy and would be more than happy to have you out on the skiff when you arrive. I fish solo most of the time because most of my buddies are non-fly fisherman. Depending on where you are from (since you might already know), be aware that July is hot as balls here and will be that way through September. We have plenty of fish to choose from but early and late in the day will be your best bets that time of year. However, October through April are fantastic!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Sounds like you have a good start with @RennieRae. For solo with a SUP, Fort DeSoto State Park in Pinellas and Terria Ceia Bays would be good spots to fish and explore. 

Good luck with your continuing education.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

You're not gonna have any time to fish! 

Seriously, good luck with school. My daughter-in-law went to Sanford and I know how hard it is. Budget your time carefully and try to carve out some precious spare time on the water. Zika offered some good suggestions. Maybe around Davis Island also, and perhaps the Islands off Dunedin.


----------



## Radik315 (10 mo ago)

Welcome man! I live on border of palmetto/ Parrish just southeast of bishops harbor, perfect ramp for small crafts. Check it out


----------



## sjestok (Sep 17, 2019)

RennieRae said:


> Hello Samuel. Welcome to the area! I live in Parrish just east of Bradenton on the upper portion of the Manatee River. The areas that you have scouted are indeed good places and will keep you catching fish most of the year. However, I would not be too quick to give up on your Gheenoe if you have the option... the areas to explore with that boat in this area are incredible (fresh and saltwater) and will get you away from the crowds (which have grown exponentially in the last 2 years with no end in sight). I owned a 15' Gheenoe Classic for many years and loved it for that reason.
> 
> Anyway, I am also mostly a fly guy and would be more than happy to have you out on the skiff when you arrive. I fish solo most of the time because most of my buddies are non-fly fisherman. Depending on where you are from (since you might already know), be aware that July is hot as balls here and will be that way through September. We have plenty of fish to choose from but early and late in the day will be your best bets that time of year. However, October through April are fantastic!


Hey man, appreciate the warm welcome! Definitely excited to be living there soon, seems like a pretty nice area, especially on the fishing front! But good to know that my scoping of the area was of some good spots. But I know, I definitely don't want to, but I really doubt I'll have enough time to justify keeping it, plus a lot of the places I've looked at so far don't have garages, and definitely won't have the money to pay for offsite storage. It pains me to sell, as I'm sure it'd be fantastic for the area, but that's just the direction my life is going for the time being, but hey, I sure will be able to afford a nice skiff once I'm done! 

But very good, sounds like we have a lot in common, I also fish solo primarily as I don't know many other fly guys around my way, so I would be more than happy to join you and give you a push around the flat and stock the cooler with some brews! But I'm just a couple hours north in Gainesville, and it's still here being in the middle of the state, so it's hot, so I'll be used to it. But great report! Those months have definitely been my favorite months fishing up this way. But like I said, I should be down come no later than last week of July and will have three weeks to a month before classes start, so maybe we can link up at least once during that time frame.


----------



## sjestok (Sep 17, 2019)

Zika said:


> Sounds like you have a good start with @RennieRae. For solo with a SUP, Fort DeSoto State Park in Pinellas and Terria Ceia Bays would be good spots to fish and explore.
> 
> Good luck with your continuing education.


Very good, thanks Zika, I'll definitely add those spots to the list!


----------



## sjestok (Sep 17, 2019)

DBStoots said:


> You're not gonna have any time to fish!
> 
> Seriously, good luck with school. My daughter-in-law went to Sanford and I know how hard it is. Budget your time carefully and try to carve out some precious spare time on the water. Zika offered some good suggestions. Maybe around Davis Island also, and perhaps the Islands off Dunedin.


Thanks! It's gonna be a challenge to find the time, but it's all about creating a healthy balance. I would go absolutely crazy if I didn't take *some* time to fish. But yeah, pharmacy school is no joke, but I'm damn ready for it.


----------



## sjestok (Sep 17, 2019)

Radik315 said:


> Welcome man! I live on border of palmetto/ Parrish just southeast of bishops harbor, perfect ramp for small crafts. Check it out


Thanks! Added to the list, looks like a good spot!


----------



## vinnie (12 mo ago)

I lived in the Inlets in Bradenton 10 yrs and fished the Manatee R and surrounding bays,, Terra Ceia-Palma Sola-Rattlesnake all good in a yak or sup on the fly. Don't forget the beaches early morn for snook and tarpon cruising off the beach. Venice inlet is excellent for snook at nite on the incoming tide and small white streamers. Bridge fenders, dock and restaurant lites = fish in a barrel chasing the glass minnows.


----------

